
A dive into freeCodeCamp stargazers - sneakware
https://medium.com/@preview/a-dive-into-freecodecamp-stargazers-667fdebfa111
======
quincyla
I'm the guy who created freeCodeCamp. This article has some nice
visualizations and insights, but gets one important thing wrong. Read it, but
also read my response to it [https://medium.com/@quincylarson/i-love-your-
graphs-and-anal...](https://medium.com/@quincylarson/i-love-your-graphs-and-
analysis-but-youve-got-one-thing-wrong-ba881b6a31db)

------
meriadec
awesome article! I didn't know all that stuff about freecodecamp, very
interesting analysis!

------
steakpotato
Wow so that's how FCC got most of their ~300,000 stars

